# Sticky  Honda Power Equipment Canada And USA site/contacts



## bwdbrn1

To make it simpler for our Canadian members to find information about Canadian Honda Power Equipment, here is a link to their site, and to their customer service contacts.

Honda Power Equipment

Parts and Service

Parts & Service

Their Contact Us page

Honda Canada

Their Toll Free Number

Toll Free: 1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329)
Hours: 8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)

USA US 770-497-6400 TOLL call


----------

